# Macro para guardar



## josem (Apr 6, 2002)

Quiero hacer un macro que me guarde un archivo con la fecha del sistema, como lo hago?????


----------



## Von Pookie (Apr 8, 2002)

Para las preguntas en español...




(I can't remember much of the Spanish I took, but I could get that sentence out!)
_________________
Kristy

"There are two means of refuge from the miseries of life: music and cats." - Albert Schweitzer
This message was edited by  Von Pookie on 2002-04-08 06:47


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 9, 2002)

Algo así ?

ThisWorkbook.SaveAs Application.Substitute(Date,"/","-") & ".xls"

Uso la formula SUSTITUIR para no tener errores al usar una fecha, ya que un nombre de archivo no puede inlcuir el caracter "/".


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 5, 2004)

Hola,

me puedes explicar más cómo hacer esto?

Por más que lo intento, no logro hacerlo funcionar.

Definitivamente no sé ni por dónde empezar.. según yo intenté hacer una macro, pero se ve que no tengo idea de cómo hacerlo..

saludos


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 5, 2004)

*Para agregar programación a un cuaderno:*
_Alt+F11_ para brincar al editor de Visual Basic (VBE).
Del menú del VBEInsert|Module
Añade el código (copy y paste si es posible).
_Alt+F11_ para volver a Excel.
_Alt+F8_ y seleciona el macro de la lista.
¡OJO!: Por lo general es buena idea guardar (salvar al disco) su cuaderno antes de correr un macro nuevo.

Si uno desea que el macro sea disponible todo el tiempo y no solamente cuando uno tiene cierto cuaderno abierto - o sea que es un macro "generico", es mejor colocarlo en su "Personal Macro Workbook".  Este es un cuaderno que Excel crea automaticamente.  Si usted usa el "Macro Recorder" para grabar un macro, le pregunta donde uno quiere guardar el macro grabado; el cuaderno activo, Personal Macro Workbook o un cuaderno nuevo.  Si uno escoge _Personal Macro Workbook_ y no existe, Excel lo creará.  Uno poner el código allí (vea arriba para cómo) y salva los cambios y la próxima vez que abre Excel, Excel abrirá el cuaderno Personal.xls automaticamente y su macro nuevo estará disponible.  Note que Personal.xls es un cuaderno escondido y no un "Add-In".


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 5, 2004)

captado, gracias


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Macro para guardar <== Cambiar formato de FECHA*

Hola,

Hay alguna manera en que se puede cambiar el formato de fecha?
Digo, si seguimos el historial de estos mensajes....
para que en vez de que aparezca tipo 8-17-04, por ejemplo, me aparezca aug-17-04 o ago-17-04
quizá algo dentro del renglón
Application.Substitute(Date,"/","-")
que especifique un mmm d, a o mmm-d-a??

Saludos.... esto está muy divertido


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Macro para guardar <== Cambiar formato de FECHA*

Hola,

Hay alguna manera en que se puede cambiar el formato de fecha?
Digo, si seguimos el historial de estos mensajes....
para que en vez de que aparezca tipo 8-17-04, por ejemplo, me aparezca aug-17-04 o ago-17-04
quizá algo dentro del renglón
Application.Substitute(Date,"/","-")
que especifique un mmm d, a o mmm-d-a??

Saludos.... esto está muy divertido


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Macro para guardar <== Cambiar formato de FECHA*

Hola,

Hay alguna manera en que se puede cambiar el formato de fecha?
Digo, si seguimos el historial de estos mensajes....
para que en vez de que aparezca tipo 8-17-04, por ejemplo, me aparezca aug-17-04 o ago-17-04
quizá algo dentro del renglón
Application.Substitute(Date,"/","-")
que especifique un mmm d, a o mmm-d-a??

Saludos.... esto está muy divertido


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Macro para guardar <== Cambiar formato de FECHA*

Hola,

Hay alguna manera en que se puede cambiar el formato de fecha?
Digo, si seguimos el historial de estos mensajes....
para que en vez de que aparezca tipo 8-17-04, por ejemplo, me aparezca aug-17-04 o ago-17-04
quizá algo dentro del renglón
Application.Substitute(Date,"/","-")
que especifique un mmm d, a o mmm-d-a??

Saludos.... esto está muy divertido


----------



## josem (Apr 6, 2002)

Quiero hacer un macro que me guarde un archivo con la fecha del sistema, como lo hago?????


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2004)

Por lo menos serviría en inglés.  No sé si habría que cambiar las letras para el formato en Excel en español...

Cambie:
ThisWorkbook.SaveAs Application.Substitute(Date,"/","-") & ".xls" 
- a - 
ThisWorkbook.SaveAs Format(Date,"dd-mmm-yy") & ".xls"


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 17, 2004)

Traducciones las hago por acá.

GRacias.. no sé por qué se posteó tantas veces el mensaje pasado.
Ojalá el administrador borre lo repetido.

Saludos,


----------

